# L.E.D Lights



## snowking (Sep 24, 2008)

Someone suggested I check out a website selling LED's.  Pretty interesting.  Looks like the LED grow lights are aimed directly at MJ gardeners.  I know somebody who says they know somebody who's using them and says they are fine.  I am hoping to hear directly from someone that is growing using these lights.  

If the output is good, and the plant yield is comparable, they seem fantastic.  Run on 110v power, last for 7 years, and use a lot less energy.  The cost is pretty comparable to HID's.  

Anyone have any real life hands on experience with these lights?  Again, my biggest concern is whether or not plant yield is comparable to HID's.  Thanks.


----------



## King Bud (Sep 24, 2008)

Wait until this grow is finished: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31303&highlight=panel+led+comparable



That somebody, that knows somebody who's using them with success.. wouldn't happen to be the same somebody who suggested the LED sales site, would they?

Save your money.

The grows I've seen posted online show that the plant yield is still nowhere near the same. HID is still King.


----------



## thc is good for me (Sep 26, 2008)

snowking said:
			
		

> The cost is pretty comparable to HID's.
> 
> Again, my biggest concern is whether or not plant yield is comparable to HID's. Thanks.


 

1. Led's cost on average like $30-$50 for a 225 led peanal that is 13 watts. From what i have grow the the 225 led 13 watt panal i bought on ebay for $28 it is comparable to like 2 or 3 CFL's. so in the long run they are pretty cheap and they use a little less energy than CFL's but there are expensive dtartup costs.

2. you will be fine vegging with LED's if you want but with budding so results will not be very amazing from all the grows with LED's ive seen it only looks like they get like a half ounce per plant and they where growing with 100 watts if LED's. Thats like $200 worth. You can buy a 400 watt HPS for $100 and you will get like an ounce a plant. 

Bottem line. LED's look cool and save energy. but they will have less than steller results with anything other than Vegging.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> 1. Led's cost on average like $30-$50 for a 225 led peanal that is 13 watts. From what i have grow the the 225 led 13 watt panal i bought on ebay for $28 it is comparable to like 2 or 3 CFL's. so in the long run they are pretty cheap and they use a little less energy than CFL's but there are expensive dtartup costs.
> 
> 2. you will be fine vegging with LED's if you want but with budding so results will not be very amazing from all the grows with LED's ive seen it only looks like they get like a half ounce per plant and they where growing with 100 watts if LED's. Thats like $200 worth. You can buy a 400 watt HPS for $100 and you will get like an ounce a plant.
> 
> Bottem line. LED's look cool and save energy. but they will have less than steller results with anything other than Vegging.



last time I grew 3 females, starts by outside, for 6 weeks, then indoor with 1000w MH hid for 6 weeks, ,then change to hps 1000w for -7 weeks the size was only 2 feet high and got around 1 oz each, execpt one went up to half oz though.. 
but yet get good results from MH and HPS over leds floursec is great for veg grow..


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 26, 2008)

I was trying to find a smilie of a dead horse being beaten. If I read another LED thread I am going to scream.


----------



## la9 (Sep 30, 2008)

I know what you mean, I like how they are always so positive for something that doesn't work.

Sounds like someone is trying to push them and convince us to buy them.

No Way am I buying one.

I don't think anyone else is either.

I've put up posts with people that argue about how good they are that I will design and build one with better specs as a UFO for the same $600 and not one reply after that. I've already researched it out and I can build one brighter and still make decent money off of it.

I just look at those people I see buy an LED flashlight and get all excited take it out of the package and turn it on and then the smile goes away. Lately the flashlights are getting better.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2008)

Actually, most of these lights that we think save energy, dont...at least when we are talking about growing mj.  Someone here did a complete grow with LEDs.  He ended up with about 1/4 gram per watt of light--not a good yield by anyone's standards.  CFLs are not cheaper to run either.  They put out less lumens per watt than HPSs, making them more expensive to operate, not less.  When we start comparing numbers that really count, like grams per watt of light or lumens per watt, there is nothing to compare to a HPS, both in grams per watt and lumens per watt.


----------



## Bukshot911 (Sep 30, 2008)

i think the best place for LED lights is as a supplement to the lights you all ready have. hang them along side your plants for lower leavers to be bathed in light.  other than that i feal they may just be a novelty for now.


----------



## King Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

> I like how they are always so positive for something that doesn't work.


..for something that doesn't work *yet**

Where's the optimism man! 

NASA is putting big money into this kind of technology. So that they can.. you know.. grow weed up in space. 

Just look at the advancement in the consumer flashlights we buy nowadays. They're all LED aren't they? They're not even the 5 LED bulbs like a few years ago, they're one super bright bulb.

Heck, there's even been a recent buzz about replacing house bulbs with LED bulbs.

I won't be surprised if, in a few years, someone accidentally see theses posts (ignoring the date stamps), and corrects us all. 



> He ended up with about 1/4 gram per watt of light--not a good yield by anyone's standards.


I take that as a bit of an insult. My first crop was 1/4 gram per watt.:cry: :ccc:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2008)

King Bud said:
			
		

> I take that as a bit of an insult. My first crop was 1/4 gram per watt.:cry: :ccc:



Sorry, Bud, no insult meant.

:48:


----------



## King Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

None taken, I was joking 

It was the best bud I've ever smoked, and lasted me (almost) forever. What do I care how many watts it took me!

edit: I don't know how I managed to thank you twice with one click.. you're just that special I guess


----------



## Rogue (Oct 1, 2008)

Actually it was .35 grams per watt she reduces the amount every time she tells the story, I think she owns stock in a HPS company.:hubba: It was my grow.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 1, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Actually, most of these lights that we think save energy, dont...at least when we are talking about growing mj.  Someone here did a complete grow with LEDs.  He ended up with about 1/4 gram per watt of light--not a good yield by anyone's standards.  CFLs are not cheaper to run either.  They put out less lumens per watt than HPSs, making them more expensive to operate, not less.  When we start comparing numbers that really count, like grams per watt of light or lumens per watt, there is nothing to compare to a HPS, both in grams per watt and lumens per watt.



take look at my post about hid vs floursc.. I got a good update  you might want check it out...


----------

